# Chapter Master Conversion



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just got back from Gamesday and I couldn't wait to get to grips with the Lugft Huron model I got to convert into my chapter master.

At first he was going to keep his left arm, the one with the heavy flamer and I was gonna try stick a bolter on somewhere to convert it into a combi flamer but I just wasn't happy with it.

So I went into my bits box and pulled out the lightning claw from the commander sprue, a power fist arm from the terminator sprue and a shoulder pad. I chopped off the power fist and switched it with the lightning claw so that the arm length was correct for someone in a power armour, I then green stuffed to close the joints as well as fusing the power point into the lightning claw.

I tried it on and was happy with it, but I thought it was missing something, I then remembered the white lion shoulder heads I'd gotten from bitsandkits and I thought since the lightning claw was obviously different I could hide some of the differences by putting it over the top to make it look like the lightning claws where sabre teeth to go with my chapter. Btw he has a topknot because the chapter is kind of chinese based and I took a look at some of there warriors (terracotta army ones) and a lot of them had a topknot and thought it would make him look unique and less like the original model.

Anyway enough of me typing, here's some pictures. If you think I should change something then let me know, if you think it stinks and I need a different arm, then also let me know


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks awesome, thanks for the plug  i really love the model, the detail is immense


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks  Do you think the arm I've given it is ok though as I'm a bit unsure.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would add a bit of curve to the blades to make them match a bit better. I would love to see some pictures of the added lightening claws.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with djinn. I like what you have done, but there is something that is just a bit off when you compare the two arms and I think that a bit more curve to the claws on the left arm would do the trick. Also the claws on the right arm look as though they could do with a bit of straightening. All in all really nice work.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's some pictures, I tried to bend the claws on the left hand more but they are pretty sturdy, especially when compared to the FW claw. Btw I hope bitsandkits get more of those high elf chariot lion shoulders in


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest heating them up before trying to bend them. You could also file a curve into them as well. None the less it is turning out really well.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've cut down the claw and bent it a bit think it looks more like the other one now.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you think he's enough to start painting?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He looks it. I ca not wait to see some color on this guy.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Are you gonna use that inquisition shoulder plate.

It looks a bit dull in comparrison to that kickass cool wing one.

Otherwise it seems fit for paint.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno what else to put on it :/ I could just stick a normal crux on but I liked the ridge on that pad.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I guess another wing pad is a bit too much, and a normal one won't do.......

Well, perhaps there is no better choice, unless you feel comfortable with greenstuff or plasticard.

It's probably easiest if i change my mind and just say.

"That's looking sweet, can't wait to see it painted!"

But that would be a bit hypocrytical, but i don't really know how to improve it.

Same colours as the jade lions (or whatever they were called, same as your avatar.)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The pad came straight off so I can replace it with something else if i can find a nice shoulder pad elsewhere off a bits site or something.

I'll be throwing a little bit of silver in with the white and jade colours, otherwise I think it'll look a little simply and two toned.

Maybe this one?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The wing pad with the head on it comes as part of the arm so I couldn't get another one if you see what I need. What I've ended up doing is pinching one of the crux's off my crimson fist terminators which had only been base painted and put that on instead, look a lot better than the original plastic one I had on.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here he is sprayed and ready to be painted.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

It would be totally awesome to have that forgeworld one.

But this pad actually looks better than the old, espescially since it sits more aligned to the arm than the old.

So instead of getting a new pad from forgeworld, get to painting this beast, and use that other pad for another project.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That's great work there! Did you purposely want him to look like Abaddon?  I like everything you've done so far. 

Just watch those mould lines and flashing, I wouldn't want you to forget them and ruin your hard work in your haste  

Looking forward to seeing it painted!

Rev


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Didn't realise he did until you've said it now lol

Started painting it, although I'm not sure I'll do it justice, not the best painter.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ifyou want any help post it up in steps and I am sure folks would love to help you on this kickass conversion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's what I've done so far, it's still rather rough though, got his armour up to white by going -black wash-codex-fortress-white, still needs more layers of white though.


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

In keeping with your chapter background fluff, may I suggest you give him black hair? Us Asians generally have naturally black hair XD


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah ok sorry, sorted that now  Done some more work on it trying to neaten it up a bit.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Latest painting update:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks absolutely killer mate. Have some +rep :clapping:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks  Still need to tidy it up more though I think.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

damn.... that looks great, makes me wanna get painting but unable to get into loft with this stupid fractured hip malarky........


----------

